# Garden/Racoons



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have then in the corn- anyway of getting rid of them.
They are not coming into a trap with corn around.
Thought about
1. radio out there all night
2. Motion sensor light
3. putting an electric fence around it- wire at 6" and a foot high.

any thoughts on this before I just nuke the area.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

nuke emainkiller:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

chain your dog nearby. dont try a pellet gun, not strong enough. i use a 22 with shorts.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

no pellet gun- probably use the monte 20 auto- don't plan on missing


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My Dad has fought them for years. He tried radio and dogs, but they only worked for a couple weeks. He now uses an electric fence. It is a 3 wire with the highest wire at about 1'. It has completely stopped them and has been working great for the last 3 years.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Go buy some tuna fish, open the cans up and leave them out there as cat food a little before dusk, and when the raccoons decide to eat your cat food, shoot the raccoons.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CCI makes a couple of 22LR subsonic that are pretty danged quiet. Borrow a couple of beagles and turn them loose on the ***** they'll chase them pretty good. ***** are pretty good eating if you clean them right, I've had them a few times and love them. If you need help thinning the herd PM me.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Trap them with bread.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Live trap last night had tuna fish in it- they walked right on by- electric fence tonight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We'd put 2 or 3 plantings of sweet corn on the end rows of a corn field, sometimes on a side row if it wasn't up against the woods. Then acorn and butternut squash was planted around the perimeter of the sweet corn. *****, especially the younger ones, hate those spiny things on the squash vines and would back off. It wasn't fool-proof but it helped a bunch. The protective squash thing was moderately successful on home gardens too.

That's not going to help you now, so electric fences work. Got to be at the right height and you have to keep the weeds trimmed off them....even then some ***** learn how to get through them.

I come from sweet corn country. Tens of thousands of acres of it; Del Monte, Stokley Van Camp's, Jolly Green Giant were there, not to mention all the sweet corn seed companies. Man, some of the best **** I ever ate came off the late sweet corn patches there.

good luck


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> We used an electric fence but it was hard on


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Yeah, I edited that part out, don't want anyone to get hurt.

Man, the stories I could tell.



.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Fence is up- see how it works- hopefully it does and they get discouraged and try the live trap- might be waking people up tomorrow about 5 am.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I just trapped a large boar in my corn. Used a live trap baited with bread and peanut butter. I've only seen the one set of tracks in the corn so far this year.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hey... saw a dead raccoon on the road by my house going home last night so someone has a good idea on how to kill em... if your garden is like mine, you might try running them over with your truck. or with your lawnmower.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You should see the Pioneer Crossing Highway in Lehi/Saratoga Springs....dead **** alley. Probably over a dozen a week get the tire tracks laid on them. One night we were right behind a car that took out 3 at one time crossing the road.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Coming out of Paradise many contact the Highway fever. Looks like the E-fence worked last night


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Legacy highway is littered with dead ***** and skunks


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We fought it for years until we got an electric fence. We started with one wire about a foot off the ground and that seemed to work great. A small yappy dog that thinks its a big dog works too. They will chase them off all night. That is until they learn what a skunk is...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> You should see the Pioneer Crossing Highway in Lehi/Saratoga Springs....dead **** alley. Probably over a dozen a week get the tire tracks laid on them. One night we were right behind a car that took out 3 at one time crossing the road.


Prolly that special salt they spray on the road. (Sorry, the devil made me do it)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Legacy highway is littered with dead ***** and skunks


really?

nevermind

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Prolly that special salt they spray on the road. (Sorry, the devil made me do it)


I wonder if Goob has a recipe for **** seasoned with the special road salts? The meat should be extra tender, right?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I wonder if Goob has a recipe for **** seasoned with the special road salts? The meat should be extra tender, right?


Check out the Roadkill Cookbook.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Check out the Roadkill Cookbook.


I have _the Roadkill Cookbook._ There's a surprise._

.
_


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you write it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just caught one a few weeks ago eating the cat food every night. The DWR will lend you live traps with a check they will return you once you return the trap. I would just try a few different types of traps, they will give you several. They are the plastic ones that you can drown them in just with teh hose, pretty easy to handle that way. I just used a little bit of cat food and had it as soon as it was semi dark the first night. In the past I have just placed a few small samples on the outside and on the way in with the majority back where the magic happens.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Um hello people, **** is EXCELLENT eating....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Caught a cat in the live trap- forgot and left the irrigation water running on the corn last night- came out and found two ***** in a life boat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Um hello people, **** is EXCELLENT eating....


Yeah, and ***** taken off of a sweet corn patch are the best!

.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

No more raccoons in my corn, this year after trapping the one, but I do have a skunk. I won't worry about the skunk getting an ear or two. The damage a skunk does is very minimal to what a raccoon can do!


----------



## Dquinn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you trying to get rid of raccoons, animal trapping is the best method, for raccoon removal. You need to set a baited raccoon trap and be sure to camouflage the trap. http://www.animalremoval.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've caught hundreds of '*****, never really had to camouflage it. lately I just use a big live catch trap, then a .22lr in the ear and toss;em in the trash.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dquinn said:


> If you trying to get rid of raccoons, animal trapping is the best method, for raccoon removal. You need to set a baited raccoon trap and be sure to camouflage the trap. http://www.animalremoval.com


P.M. sent.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Packfish, don't you have a Pudelpointer? That thing will just kill a **** won't it?


----------

